# A Wonderful Homestead in KY



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello, I am so happy I just found this wonderful site/forum. I think I'll be here a lot. Could I tell you about our property in Kentucky that we are selling?
It's in Burkesville, southcentral Kentucky just 15 minutes north of the TN state line and easy driving distance from Dale Hollow Lake. 

The property consists of: a 1500 sq ft straw bale house built in 1999, an 800 sq ft "conventionally built" house also built in 1999, a 3600 sq ft 4 stall red oak barn built in 1999, a 1200 sq ft metal work shop built in 2003, a 400 sq ft summer kitchen, a 600 sq ft wood shed, and a 200 sq ft root cellar, and grape arbor. There are 3 pastures (4 acres, 7 acres and 2 acres.) We had horses, goats and chickens there. The pasture by the barn is divided in two with 5 wire high tensile fencing, balance of property is hardwood trees. All of this on 111 acres of natural, wooded and tillable serenity. .:bouncy:

Other features of the property: creek, waterfall, spring water that gravity feeds to houses with 30 pounds pressure, fish pond, organic garden plot, strawbale chicken coop, fruit trees, pre civil war log cabin (needs refurbishing), solar power that runs both houses, (only thing coming from the outside world is the telephone.), solar hot water with on demand propane heater, large wrap around porch with incredible peaceful view. 

Straw bale house features: Large bath with modern clawfoot tub and huge walk in shower, tile floors in bath and kitchen, divided sleeping loft, plank flooring in living room, dining room, very large wood cook stove (we heated with this during the winter).

Barn features: wash rack, cross ties, feed room, hay loft, office/tack room, 12x12 stalls with dutch doors for access to barn and pasture, 

"Conventional" house features: 2 bedrooms, propane on demand hot water, large porch fronting on creek, large yard for flowers/landscaping/gardening, handicapped ramp, propane heat, open living room/dining and kitchen. This would make an excellent guest cottage.

All in all, this is a wonderful opportunity for sustainable country living not too far from the city. It is secluded with no neighbors in sight, secure with fencing and gates, bathed in nature and wildlife, ready to provide for all your needs and make you as self-sufficient as you wish. We'd be happy to answer questions and provide pictures on request. Asking price is $269,000


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! Such a low price for a homesteading nirvana! All that for less than the price of a ticky tacky sore thumb subdivision house here in my area and it wouldn't even buy a dinky little townhouse in Northern Virginia.


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

It really is a low price but in these times our realtor assures us that we would be very lucky to get that much. We will be losing a huge amount of money in the deal, but better some money than none.


----------



## garyinmississip (Aug 23, 2010)

Momof2birds, I sent you a pm. Let me know if you don't get it.


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Gary I got it! Look for my response


----------



## reneeearle (Jan 20, 2004)

could you tell me about the area? jobs, school...


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

.....


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

.....


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

Oops, boy did I goof! Sorry!
Here's two good sites for info on the community.

http://www.burkesville.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burkesville,_Kentucky


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

sounds great, why are you selling?

dean


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

We sold it 4 years ago and built a new home in TN. The buyer just defaulted (we were carrying the note) and so we need to sell it AGAIN. It's hard to let it go for a second time.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

any pics?


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, I have tons of pics I'd be happy to send to anyone's email for the asking  I haven't put them on Photobucket because there are so many and it takes my computer SO long to load them


----------



## CHARLIEBOY6500 (Jul 2, 2010)

email pics to [email protected]
Address for google search? Near the cumberland river?


----------



## gwhilikerz (Aug 7, 2006)

Would you email some pics to me? I'm about 2 hrs away from the area. That area is just beautiful and I would love to move there.


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

CHARLIEBOY6500 said:


> email pics to [email protected]
> Address for google search? Near the cumberland river?


yes, Burkesville is ON the cumberland river, and it is gorgeous. The property is 12 miles from town, but only 5 miles from the river. 1200 Logan Branch Rd.


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

gwhilikerz said:


> Would you email some pics to me? I'm about 2 hrs away from the area. That area is just beautiful and I would love to move there.


Love to send you some pictures...just PM me your email:sing:


----------



## gwhilikerz (Aug 7, 2006)

LOL, please send them to [email protected]


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's a link to some good pictures, and anyone who wants more can PM me.
www.needtoprepare.com/forsale


----------



## reneeearle (Jan 20, 2004)

absolutely beautiful!!!! I wish that I could afford to move... I would if I could!!! 
Are you looking for someone to do a band loan, or are you going to finance youself again?
(I know, probably dumb question!!!)


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

Somebody once said there is no such thing as a dumb question, Renee. We will not do the financing again. It will be up to the buyers to get their ducks in a row  Anyway, we appreciate your opinion of our little paradise.


----------



## rockinl (Mar 23, 2006)

How beautiful. I would love it, but am not in the market. What a great place. I can't imagine what else you would need! 
Love the root cellar and the cook stove. And the summer kitchen and the barn. 

Ok, I love it ALL!


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks, yes it is a beautiful place and we didn't need anything else. Unfortunately, we are getting older and the normal maintenance just got to be too much for us.


----------



## marmee (Sep 1, 2010)

Your place is wonderful. My husband and I are actively looking for a place to
homestead. Can I get more photos?


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks! just send me your email and I'll do the rest.


----------



## marmee (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for your prompt reply!!

[email protected] 

Have a great day!


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you! Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

For anyone who is interested and nearby, we are at the property today and almost every day, happy to show it to interested parties. 1200 Logan Branch Rd, Burkesville, KY


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

Our wonderful old homestead will be auctioned off this Saturday morning at 10 AM in Burkesville, KY by the Bryant Realty and Auction Company. Whoever has the winning bed will be getting a huge bargain, judging from the area real estate prices. The place could be used for so many things, a family, a non profit organization, a dude ranch...
Check it out, there is a link to pictures here: http://www.needtoprepare.com/forsale


----------



## garyinmississip (Aug 23, 2010)

momof2birds said:


> Whoever has the winning bed...


Exactly what kind of an auction company is this!?!:gaptooth:


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

:ashamed: Wow was that embarrassing!


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

They only take bids, bnot beds!


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so embarrassed!:sob: Do not bid your bed!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'll trade ya for 8.28 acres, a mobile home and small barn in Texas! LOL


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

IF that had been for sale before we moved to WA, we probably wouldn't have moved.  That is our dream property. But, seeing as how we did move, and I would not have ducks in a row by SAT... I wish you luck in selling it. 

Cindyc.


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I'll trade ya for 8.28 acres, a mobile home and small barn in Texas! LOL


Umm, thanks but I dont think so. We love Tennessee now :walk:


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

cindy-e said:


> IF that had been for sale before we moved to WA, we probably wouldn't have moved.  That is our dream property. But, seeing as how we did move, and I would not have ducks in a row by SAT... I wish you luck in selling it.
> 
> Cindyc.[/QUOTE
> 
> Well thanks Cindy for telling me NOW :hammer: but really thanks for the good wishes...we'll need them.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm awfully sorry it has come to an auction. Hope everything is alright with you; we'll be keeping you and your family in our prayers. Best of luck.


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

I have seen the pics of this place and had emailed you. We have done nothing but dream of this place and say things like" when we get that property" or "when we move there". We would have to sell this place and acreage and the lake home and another house. Everything takes time and no guarantes on anything. But--it is a beautiful place. I told my spouse that if we got it that the first thing we had to do was to buy 6 rocking chairs as I was not going to drag 1 rocking chair from one side of the house to the other to look at the views. There would need to be 2 rockers on each side of the porch and I would be the one to move. While I hate to say it-as I would love to have the homestead, Good Luck and God Bless you guys and thoughts are with you and have been in the pending sale of the property. Hope all goes good. Maybe let us know what happens on sale day?


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

a truly beautiful set up. i hope the bidders go crazy and you get more than you were asking.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Beautiful place, sorry it has to be auctioned, hope all went good today!


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your good wishes! Unfortunately only a few bidders showed up and the biffing never got beyond $84,000. The auctioneer called it off at that point, as we simply could't accept such a low figure for the property. One tract alone was worth that much. Bottom line: we are still looking for a buyer...are you out there!
FarmerJohn, we had rocking chairs AND a hammock out on that wonderful wraparound porch!


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

if i were in a position to move to the US id jump on that for sure. good luck, wonderfull place


dean, freezing my hind end off in Newfoundland. first real freezing temps.


----------



## rongwalt (Oct 24, 2010)

I sent you a PM. Please let me kow if you get it.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd buy it right now if we could get another loan from the bank. If it's still for sale in 4 years let me know .


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

That is one beautiful place. I wish I had the funds or I could sell my place quickly. I would do it in a heartbeat and I'm sure the DW would do it also..


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

It sounds just wonderful! To aid those interested and to increase intgerest here, I'd recommend you upload pics of what I put in bold:



> The property consists of: a *1500 sq ft straw bale house* built in 1999, an *800 sq ft "conventionally built" house* also built in 1999, a *3600 sq ft 4 stall red oak barn built in 1999*, *a 1200 sq ft metal work shop built in 2003, *a 400 sq ft summer kitchen, a 600 sq ft wood shed, and a 200 sq ft root cellar, and grape arbor. There are 3 pastures (4 acres, 7 acres and 2 acres.) We had horses, goats and chickens there. *The pasture by the barn *is divided in two with 5 wire high tensile fencing, balance of property is hardwood trees. All of this on 111 acres of natural, wooded and tillable serenity.


If you have to limit uploading to just a few pics, I'd prioritize it, but definitely get pics on here. Otherwise, feel free to email your pics to me & I will upload and post all you want. My email address is:

[email protected]


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

lorichristie, thanks so much! That would be wonderful if you could do that for me! You are terrific. Concerning the KY property, as of noon today it was sold. Not for nearly what we had hoped, but it will suffice. The stress level around here has decreased considerably. Thank you everyone for your interest and support.
Maxine


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

momof2birds said:


> lorichristie, thanks so much! That would be wonderful if you could do that for me! You are terrific. Concerning the KY property, as of noon today it was sold. Not for nearly what we had hoped, but it will suffice. The stress level around here has decreased considerably. Thank you everyone for your interest and support.
> Maxine


Maxine, Congratulations! That must indeed have taken a weight off of you:banana02:


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

You got that right, lorichristie! It also means that my mortgage here will be paid off, which is a good thing. :dance:


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

So glad to hear that it sold-for your sake and sanity. Sure wish it had been us though. Darn! Oh well-Gods Blessings to all and hope all goes good for everyone. It is a beautiful piece of property and an excellant looking home. Ahhh-there goes my rocking chair! Darn!


----------

